# Best Single Coil RDA's



## MelVape (2/4/19)

Hi eveyone.

I'm new to the forum and would appreciate some suggestions with regards to what you think is some of the best single coil RDA's. I recently started squonking and i'm currently using a Reload S RDA, which i'm *thoroughly* enjoying.  Flavor, top airflow, build quality, ease of use - everything is spot on. My preference is DL, not really into very restrictive airlow / MTL RDA's. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/4/19)

Are you interested in commercial RDAs or interesting in getting options for mid range and highend. Only asking because it easy to lead someone down the wrong path or set expectations that are to high.

There are a lot of really good single coil RDAs available to suite all budgets.

If commercial and low cost is what your after you can’t go wrong with the Wotofo Recurve, tried and tested and loved by so many. Plus there are a lot of shops that have them on special (e.g. Vapers Corner clearance sale) and they pop up in the classifieds all the time. 

I have one and wouldn’t sell it, I enjoy the airflow it’s smooth and quite plus it looks flipping good with the 22mm Conversion Cap with a nice small compact squonking mod. Flavour is also very good, about a 7/10 for me and it’s easy to build and wick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

Wotofo Recurve!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

If money is no object then a Skyfall!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MelVape (2/4/19)

Hi @CaliGuy. Thank you for your suggestion. I currently using the Reload S RDA, which is really good!!

Probably looking for something more mid range.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

A really good squonking RDA midrange and one of my favourites is the KRMA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MelVape (2/4/19)

Hi @Rob Fisher. Thank you for the suggestions. 

I have to say, from the photos that i have seen on the forum, you really have some impressive gear!!! 

Would love the Skyfall RDA, but that’s a little bit to pricey for me. Maybe something in between the Recurve and the skyfall

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/4/19)

@MelVape I forgot to welcome you to the forum, nice to have you with us and ask as many questions as you like. With enough information I guarantee you will be able to make an informed decision. 

Some great options already and I must agree with Rob that the Skyfall if money isn’t a concern is a very special RDA, maybe not everyone’s cup of tea but so many Pros going for it. 

And test everything out if you can before your buy. I feel Vape shops should have more readily available display stock for us to try devices out first. If you find such a store, support them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/4/19)

BTW the Recurve and Reload S I’ve very similar decks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MelVape (2/4/19)

@CaliGuy thank you for the welcome. 

I agree, it would be great if one can actually test out a product before you purchase it, but it is what it is.

How is the Citadel RDA in your opinion? I've heard a lot of good things, but also that the airflow is a bit restrictive, which concerns me a little bit. 

@Rob Fisher, do you have any experience with the Citadel?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

MelVape said:


> @Rob Fisher, do you have any experience with the Citadel?



@MelVape I do... I have one and it's a very good RDA! The airflow is not too restrictive. It's a good restricted direct lung.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (2/4/19)

MelVape said:


> @CaliGuy thank you for the welcome.
> 
> I agree, it would be great if one can actually test out a product before you purchase it, but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Citadel is a very nice vape except IMHO it needs a big beefy coil to get the best flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MelVape (2/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> BTW the Recurve and Reload S I’ve very similar decks.


Very similar. The Reload S does however have additional bottom airflow holes in the deck which hits under the coil. Really good flavour - love the Reload S.


----------



## MelVape (2/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @MelVape I do... I have one and it's a very good RDA! The airflow is not too restrictive. It's a good restricted direct lung.
> View attachment 162523


I see, thanks @Rob Fisher. Nice set-up by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MelVape (2/4/19)

Christos said:


> Citadel is a very nice vape except IMHO it needs a big beefy coil to get the best flavour.


Noted, thanks for the info @Christos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/4/19)

I have tried a friends Citadel, can’t really comment as I feel I would need a few days with an atty not just a pull or two to be able to reach a educated conclusion on its pros or cons.

I’m a airflow guy, of it’s not my cup of tea I put it right back where I picked it up from. After that I’ll look at the flavour and then easy of use. Simple criteria but trust me very limited options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MelVape (2/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> A really good squonking RDA midrange and one of my favourites is the KRMA!
> View attachment 162521


@Rob Fisher, how is the airflow on the MISSION XV KRMA compared to the Citadel?


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Hi @MelVape 

Just by the way, i think there is a KRMA for sale in the classifieds by @SAVapeGear 

I am very happy with my Hadaly. I dont use it in squonking but I drip. It is prone to leaking out the airholes if you put too much juice in but i have gotten used to how much one needs to drip.

Outstanding flavour for me. And thats on a simple paracoil.

Restricted lung hit

It produces very accurate flavour in my opinion. 

Not a big vape, more of a milder tamer vape - at least thats where I think it excels.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/4/19)

MelVape said:


> @Rob Fisher, how is the airflow on the MISSION XV KRMA compared to the Citadel?


Citadel has more airflow than the KRMA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/4/19)

I have a Hadaly clone and its great, sold my recurve bcause clone is better. Recurve has good flavour but you are squonking permanently because its got no juice wells. Here is a authentic Hadaly
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-shelf-clear-out.t58161/

Otherwise you can buy clones of whatever fancy rda you want on the chinese sites like fasstech 3fvape etc. Or satovape in SA.
My personal opinion, most of these great flavour rda's decks airflow and even caps look pretty similar,
Look at Hadaly, entheon, skyfall etc etc. Not clones but the basic designs are similar and that looks like a winning combination, even something like a Wasp, that has also great flavour has a similar design

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/4/19)

Spend R200, buy a WASP NANO RDA, be happy, the end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MelVape (3/4/19)

Hi everyone. Thank you for all the replies and suggestions, appreciate it. 

What is your opinion on the following (will be used predominantly for squonking):

Hadaly vs Citadel


----------



## CaliGuy (3/4/19)

MelVape said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for all the replies and suggestions, appreciate it.
> 
> What is your opinion on the following (will be used predominantly for squonking):
> 
> Hadaly vs Citadel



Made by the same company, think of the Citadel as an upgrade. I prefer the Citadel deck, looks easier to build on and I think they addressed the airflow whistle with the Citadel. 

Plus you can purchase an authentic locally, a few vape stores are stocking these or can get stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos (3/4/19)

MelVape said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for all the replies and suggestions, appreciate it.
> 
> What is your opinion on the following (will be used predominantly for squonking):
> 
> Hadaly vs Citadel


I personally hated the hadaly. 
Citadel was the best imho but not many people agree with me here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

MelVape said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for all the replies and suggestions, appreciate it.
> 
> What is your opinion on the following (will be used predominantly for squonking):
> 
> Hadaly vs Citadel



Hi @MelVape

I have only used the Hadaly - but not for squonking - just for dripping and flavour testing.
To me it is great for that
But its quite well known for juice to leak out the airholes quite easily when you oversquonk - or even tilt it too much after squonking. It has leaked on me a few times like that while dripping.
So I dont think its great for squonking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (3/4/19)

For favour and airflow Flav24 or adven gorge RDA..
most single coil RDA are flavour orientated and have restrictive airflow. if you want lots of airflow then dual coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------

